# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Geo fabric / bidim - where to buy Melbourne?

## KANDL

Hi All,  
Am trying to cost some geo fabric / bidim (is this the only brand?) for behind a series of new timber retaining walls we're having built.  Our landscaper does not normally use fabric (just ag pipe and gravel screenings), but have had a builder friend tell us that it's worth the extra expense.   
Have done a little googling, but haven't been able to find a supplier in Melbourne (I'm Mornington Peninsula based).  Think we'll need the 2m wide fabric (as 2 walls will be 1m high each) and probably worth getting a 50m roll (as have close to that length of walls being built).   
Anyone have ideas / referrals? 
Thanks, 
K

----------


## Lagerfan

Hi KANDL,  
I used these guys based in Richmond. Pretty cheap and very helpful with advice and such. Looks like they do exactly the size you need: Bidim - Filter Fabric. 
From memory I paid around $70 for 1m x 50m roll, which was much cheaper than the landscapers and garden centers were selling it, mostly in QLD for some reason - like you I could find no-one around Melbourne until I stumbled across these guys.

----------


## KANDL

Thanks heaps, will give them a buzz.  Yes, was a little surprised by the Qld concentration too!!  :Smilie:

----------


## russs

Picked up a couple of Reln pack 6m x 2m in Bunnings, (kept with the slotted drain aggie pipe)

----------


## jack620

KANDL,
I bought a 1m x 50m roll from Swan Plumbing in Mornington for $92 way back in 2006.

----------


## jamc0984

All landscaping yards should have them. Bidim is Geotextiles Australia product which i think are based in Brisbane (hence perhaps the QLD availability). Brisbane office is just down the road from me. Expect to pay about $150 for a 2m wide 50 metre role. Or around $6 a lm. For a retaining wall, depending on height you would probably need 2 m wide stuff.

----------

